# Mega confused about worming and flea-ing!



## davidc1986 (May 8, 2014)

Hi All,

My other half took our 14 month old for her booster and our 16 week old for a health check at the vet. The vet then proceeded to bamboozle her with worming and flea advice. We use advocate for fleas, mites and most of the worms and milbemax for the worms that advocate doesn't cover. Last time I went the vet told me that there was a lot of cross over between what advocate and milbemax cover so there was no need to treat them with both every month, she said alternating between them every couple months would be fine. This time the vet told me that you have to give them advocate every month and then milbemax once or twice a year or there is a risk of fleas or tape worm. To be honest last time I went she seemed to be getting mixed up herself. I am very confused by it all, I know some people worm and flea their dogs much less frequently than every month. Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks
David


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Fleas are dependent on where you live, but I guess the same could be said for worms. I have my dogs (not puppies) checked yearly for worms. I don't want to treat something they don't have. So if no worm eggs are found, they don't get wormed. I would think the advocate along with a 6 month check up for your young pup, and a yearly one for the older dog would be enough.


----------



## Oscar-vizzle (Jul 7, 2014)

Oscar's vet recommends Advocate every 4 weeks and worming tablets every six months plus the usually annual jabs. Hes just turned 2


----------

